# Testers for Project E.L.E Needed t0lte TMO/AT&T



## CodeNil (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking for someone to test my Project E.L.E AOSP 4.2.2 build. Anyone up for it?

For reference, here is the ROM.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39342-rom-aosp-project-e-l-e-extinction-level-event-mako-422-22813/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

